# 1942 ccm



## fat tire trader (Jan 7, 2014)

I bought a 1942 CCM today. I don't know what model it is yet. Does anyone know? Its missing the head badge and one grip. What attracted me to this bike, aside from already liking CCM bikes, is this one has 28"/700C rims. It also has a St. Thomas license plate. Is there a St. Thomas in the U.S. or is it from the Virgin Islands?


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 7, 2014)

Well,
I did some searching and found Wayne Gillies's photobucket. Thanks Wayne!!! He has a 41 CCM catalog

http://s917.photobucket.com/user/dobie45/library/1941 CCM Catalogue

It looks like my bike is the Rambler model.

He also has this picture of a wheel with what I assume are Canadian bicycle license plates

http://s917.photobucket.com/user/dobie45/media/VARIOUS BIKES/WERLICH_004.jpg.html

So I googled St. Thomas Canada and found out that there is a St. Thomas in Ontario. That must be where my bike is from, sacre bleu!

Thanks Wayne!!!


----------



## Greg M (Jan 7, 2014)

Yep, Rambler for sure.  Nice find.


----------

